# DTC 01221 Crash Sensor Airbag Code - how to adjust



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

I have a 2004 R32, just bought it after an accident, so not surprising that it had airbag fault codes. It appears that all of the airbags have been replaced, but I have no idea what blew, etc.
I currently am getting a code for all of the crash sensors, front drivers, front passenger, and both rears.
Here is a full example of one of the codes I am getting (the rest are identical, but obviously different locations):
01221 Crash Sensor Side Airbag, Drivers Side (G179) 
62-00 No or incorrect adjustment
So, I went to your site, and found the wiki entry for the crash sensors:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...ation
In the research, it said to look at the Module information, so here is the info from my airbag module:
03 Airbag VW 61 0202 0003
So, from what your site says, 0202 indicates that the crash sensors should have an ID of 02 for the front and 02 for the rear sensors. When I go to measuring block group 009, it shows the front sensor ID's to be 01, and the rear sensor ID's to be 08.
How can I modify the ID's to coincide, or make an adjustment to the sensor, or do I just need to replace the crash sensors?
Not sure what to do now. Honestly, it is possible that the module and/or the sensors were replaced (more likely the module), but they could have been replaced with the incorrect module, who knows.
Thanks for any help you can provide,


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: DTC 01221 Crash Sensor Airbag Code - how to adjust (beetlevdubn)*

So, if the issue is that the previous owner replaced the airbags and the module, is it likely that he installed the incorrect module? I am thinking that its more likely that the module was replaced, since it would be easier than changing all of the crash sensors, when none of the curtain or seat airbags deployed. I have another airbag module out of another 2004 R32, here is a picture of it.... is there any way from looking at it that you can determine what the sensor IDs should be?









If there is no way to tell the IDs of the sensors that belong to this module, is it safe to assume that since this module came out of the same exact year/make/model car, that if I swapped it, the crash sensor ID's should be the same (assuming that the crash sensors in the car are the original ones that came with the car)?
Additionally, if by some chance, they did change out the crash sensors, do you know how to identify the sensor ID from looking at the sensor? Here are a couple of pictures of a spare crash sensor I have from an 04 Jetta or GTI (not sure which). Either way, these show the only numbers on the sensor... can you tell me which number indicated the ID of the sensor?



















_Modified by beetlevdubn at 12:22 AM 7-6-2007_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: DTC 01221 Crash Sensor Airbag Code - how to adjust (beetlevdubn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beetlevdubn* »_How can I modify the ID's to coincide, or make an adjustment to the sensor, or do I just need to replace the crash sensors?

You can't and based on your values it's most somebody worked on that car before and either installed the wrong airbag control module or the wrong set of sensors.

_Quote, originally posted by *beetlevdubn* »_So, if the issue is that the previous owner replaced the airbags and the module, is it likely that he installed the incorrect module?

Yes, that's possible and would not be uncommon.

_Quote, originally posted by *beetlevdubn* »_is there any way from looking at it that you can determine what the sensor IDs should be?

As the control module ID states, the sensors are supposed to be 02/02 in in both front and read.

_Quote, originally posted by *beetlevdubn* »_If there is no way to tell the IDs of the sensors that belong to this module, is it safe to assume that since this module came out of the same exact year/make/model car, that if I swapped it, the crash sensor ID's should be the same (assuming that the crash sensors in the car are the original ones that came with the car)?

No, even though you may think that the donor was exactly the same, we've seen more than one case where this just wasn't the case.

_Quote, originally posted by *beetlevdubn* »_Additionally, if by some chance, they did change out the crash sensors, do you know how to identify the sensor ID from looking at the sensor?

You can't identify them without installing as far as I know.


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: DTC 01221 Crash Sensor Airbag Code - how to adjust (Theresias)*

Ok, thanks for your response, I was afraid that these could only be identified by installing them. I'll try installing the module from the other R32, and see what it does.
Also, I noticed in another thread, you had mentioned that someones airbag module was uncoded. Mine appears to be uncoded as well, it has a Code of 00000 or something like that. 
Does that mean that it is a new module? Does it need to be coded/programmed? If so, how do I do it, and why is it important?
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## DJKeebler (Dec 6, 2001)

Since I'm having the same issue, I'm gonna jump in here.
Theresias......when I called the dealership to get info on a replacement sensor, they had no knowledge of the coding. All they needed was the crash sensor part number. That being the case, there would have to be a way for the service department to code the sensor/airbag module to work together after installation. Otherwise, the dealer would have to also store and categorize the sensors according to their codes along with the part number. 
This seems logical to me given all the info I've received to this point.


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: (DJKeebler)*

I just got off the phone with my dealership, and they informed me that the R32 has 3 VIN splits that determine which sensors and/or control module to use together.
They confirmed that the sensors either have one of the following part numbers:
6Q0 909 606 001, or 002, 008, etc. (the dealer knew of the final three digits that identify the code of the crash sensor)
or
1C0 909 606 001, 002, etc.
I can't remember which of the above part numbers are front or rear, but I will be talking to my dealer again in a few minutes to try to get some more details.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (DJKeebler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beetlevdubn* »_Also, I noticed in another thread, you had mentioned that someones airbag module was uncoded. Mine appears to be uncoded as well, it has a Code of 00000 or something like that. 

Since you did not post an Auto-Scan we have to believe your statement and based on that I would agree that it is uncoded and therefor new.

_Quote, originally posted by *DJKeebler* »_This seems logical to me given all the info I've received to this point. 

No, you got that wrong. If you buy the sensors/modules you usually get the right ones based on the VIN and/or other data about the equipment and time when the car was build.
The coding does not correspond to the sensor id, nor do the sensors need to be coded/adapted.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Read this stuff, maybe it helps. But basically it seems you just have a wrong crashsensor.
Airbags: http://www.pifiu.com/random/jo...s.pdf
R32: http://www.pifiu.com/random/jo...i.pdf


----------

